# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي  اهداف التصفيات الإفريقية المؤهلة إلى أولمبياد لندن 2012

## امير الصمت

***  تحية طيبة معطرة باريج الورود لكافة الاخواة والاخوات* *  اخوانى الاعزاء سنقوم بإذن الله بتغطية مباريات التصفيات الأفريقية النهائية المؤهلة لدورة الألعاب الأوليمبية 
لندن 2012 
المقام في المغرب وبشكل حصري ان شاء الله    *

----------


## امير الصمت

وجاءت القرعة على الشكل التالي

----------


## امير الصمت

1-0 المغرب vs نيجيريا 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

*هدف مباراة الجزائر والسنغال - الطريق إلى لندن 2012*  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

*ملخص مباراة مصر والجابون 1-0*  *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PqYtaeUpNt0*

----------


## امير الصمت

أهداف مباراة جنوب افريقيا 1 × 1 كوت ديفوار  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

*هداف فوزالمنتخب المغرب على الجزائر  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## mohamed73

اتبارك الله  عليك اسيدي

----------


## محمد السيد

بارك الله فيك

----------


## GSM-AYA

*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

> اتبارك الله  عليك اسيدي

   *ربنا يبارك فيك اخى محمد نورت الموضوع بتواجدك*

----------


## امير الصمت

*مصر vs كوديفوار 0_1* 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

الجزائر 1-4 نيجريا 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

*السنغال تهزم المغرب 1 صفر ويصعدا سويا للدور قبل النهائى* 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

مصر 2 -0 جنوب إفريقيا 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

* المغرب يهزم مصر 3_2 ويتأهل الى الأولمبياد 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

شكــــــــــــــــرا حبيبى

----------


## امير الصمت

*نهاية الكاس*  *الكابون vs المغرب 2-1 *   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *

----------


## amer

بارك الله فيك

----------


## yassin55

بارك الله فيك

----------


## amchebek

بارك الله فيك

----------


## youky

بارك الله فيك

----------


## سيمو2222

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## سماره مدلول

شكرا كثيرا حبي

----------


## ighdriss

*نهاية الكاس*  *الكابون vs المغرب 2-1 *   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *

----------


## hamidr9

بارك الله فيك

----------

